# Would the World be Better Off Without Pop Music?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What do you think. Is pop music rotting the brains of the masses or what?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Nothing wrong with popular *music*. _L'homme armé_ was a pop song in its day. There was a fruitful cross fertilisation between "classical" and "pop" music. The trouble is that pop music seems to have run out of both good tunes and good lyrics and classical music doesn't want to use popular tunes.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't decide, can I vote for all options.... ??

I'm listening to the radio now. One minute, I say Yes then No then add comes on for funeral insurance or something worse with crappy music, then I think lets ban commercialised music but then it doesn't matter come into play........................ 

Now Other- has interesting possibilities, now lets only allow Pop music if it follows serial/ atonal forms, lets see James Blunt try that !........ 
and I was the sole arbiter of whether it was allowed or not, ah no if only I was ruler of the universe!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I voted no, but I might be wrong. Today I only heard pop music when I was at the physiotherapist, and almost fell asleep. It was 80's type. I survived, so pop is ok.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well this hasn't come very far. Me thinks perhaps it would have faired better in the "Stuped Thread Ideas" thread. Ah well, I can still post it there.


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

Wouldn't the world be better without music?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't think a world without pop music is possible at all. If one day a virus wiped out all pop music CDs and caused all pop performers worldwide forget their tunes, the next day pop music would be reinvented all over again. The human desire for entertainment is invincible.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I don't think a world without pop music is possible at all. If one day a virus wiped out all pop music CDs and caused all pop performers worldwide forget their tunes, the next day pop music would be reinvented all over again. The human desire for entertainment is invincible.


Absolutely right! :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Music in general is overrated.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

James Mann said:


> Wouldn't the world be better without music?


Definitely not, with pop music included. We don't have to listen things we don't want.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

No, pop music is still the major form of music today making relevance to billions. I would not like to take that away from people.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> No, pop music is still the major form of music today making relevance to billions. I would not like to take that away from people.


You are so kind.

PS- do you have the power............


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Music in general is overrated.


That's why I'm trying to get back into _playing_ the piano, as opposed to attempting to _render_ pieces on the piano. Music is amazing for musicians but it's like this little alternate reality for the more artistically minded. I have some kind of faded impression that Georges Bizet said something that indicated to me that he was depressed about something like this.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You are so kind.
> 
> PS- do you have the power............


Of course I don't have the power. It's all hypothetical as is this topic.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I enjoy some pop music, if it isn't too annoying and I like the artist.

However, if the question had been "Would the world be better off without Gangster Rap and Hip-Hop?" My answers would have been a resounding

YES.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Well, I like the Beatles and Queen. But a lot of pop music today is ghastly. "I want to love you all over the floor."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Really where is that one happening ??? tell me more..........


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Really where is that one happening ??? tell me more..........


I do think you know what Simon means, naughty boy.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

SimonTemplar said:


> a lot of pop music today is ghastly.


That statement holds true no matter what the time period. Cheese is everywhere.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Antiquarian said:


> I enjoy some pop music, if it isn't too annoying and I like the artist.
> 
> However, if the question had been "Would the world be better off without Gangster Rap and Hip-Hop?" My answers would have been a resounding
> 
> YES.


To each their own but a bit of rap and hip hop is nice every now and then


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

starthrower said:


> That statement holds true no matter what the time period. Cheese is everywhere.


That is so true, "crappy music" also exists in classical music and I'm NOT talking about contemporary music, which is a huge target people LOVE to attack


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Antiquarian said:


> I enjoy some pop music, if it isn't too annoying and I like the artist.
> 
> However, if the question had been "Would the world be better off without Gangster Rap and Hip-Hop?" My answers would have been a resounding
> 
> YES.


I find myself in complete agreement on the Rap and Hip-Hop.

I enjoy innocent, harmless pop music such as the wonderful old love songs of the 1950's-1960's.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Antiquarian said:


> I enjoy some pop music, if it isn't too annoying and I like the artist.
> 
> However, if the question had been "Would the world be better off without Gangster Rap and Hip-Hop?" My answers would have been a resounding
> 
> YES.


Really, which of their albums do you like the most then is it Going For The One, the Yes Album or Tales From Topographic Oceans


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Really, which of their albums do you like the most then is it Going For The One, the Yes Album or Tales From Topographic Oceans


Not a fan of close to the edge? 
If this is considered pop music by TC, then pop music is the greatest thing I've heard (apart from classical music)


----------

